# Killed 3 belts this past weekend



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I ran the car pretty hard at a Driver's Edge event at Texas World Speedway in College Station and the car destroyed 3 belts. I had purchased the underdrive pulley from ECS which came with a shorter belt. The belt that came with it seemed rather loose, but I ran it until it shredded into plenty of pieces and got hung between my rotor and dust cover.

Integrated Engineering was working on this but hasn't produced anything yet.

Has anyone ever looked into the tensioner used on a TTRS? Same part number but different revision. I was hoping someone out there might have some hands on experience with the ttrs tensioner.

I hope to get a view of the belt/tensioner with a video camera to see when the belt actually pops off. Maybe something else is the issue. All the pulleys don't have any play in them and turn fine. The a/c was off during the entire track event.

2007 Rabbit
BGP Engine Code
107k miles
HEP SRI
Rev to 7200 rpm often


Here is a video of one of my sessions ending a few minutes early because of losing the belt. I got to coast into the pits to keep the engine from over heating


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

That really sucks man, I was hoping IE would have some sort of solution for you by now. Also surprised at the 117 views and no responses. Surely you arent the only one having this issue...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the car sounds nice!! and awesome to see a 2.5 in a racetrack!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

thanks! This past weekend is when I was able to really see the benefit of the 6spd transmission.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I had same problem until I replaced the tensioner.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Geo said:


> thanks! This past weekend is when I was able to really see the benefit of the 6spd transmission.


how did you enjoy the 6 speed?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

Geo said:


> thanks! This past weekend is when I was able to really see the benefit of the 6spd transmission.


Gti 6speed direct bolt up??? And fab work needed???


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

phrog23 said:


> Gti 6speed direct bolt up??? And fab work needed???


A good handful of us have done the swap. Everything pretty much swaps over if you're going 5mt to 6mt, just remember to shave the top of the bellhousing otherwise you'll crack your timing cover like I did.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I had same problem until I replaced the tensioner.


This tensioner has about 10k miles on it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

some guys tried running a modified VR6 pulley, i dont know much about that and i dont think it worked, and NLS was working on a billet pulley or some solution as well but i havent seen anything else on it, sorry i couldn't offer any solutions but im pretty sure there was a thread about a couplea guys shredding belts and experimenting with different options maybe search shredded belt? its here somewhere


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Geo said:


> This tensioner has about 10k miles on it.


 Replace it again?? Thats all I got. Get with Josh from NLS, He might have more answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We have something that recently finished production. However our test 2.5L has been busy being torn up test fitting a much more important / larger product.  It will get sorted out when we get back from the Wuste show in Las Vegas. 

You can do whatever the hell you want to the pulley, and it will not help. The fundamental issue is the tensioner, not the pulley. We already tested pulleys as a band aid fix a long time ago- they were promptly chucked in our scrap bin when it was clear they didn't solve the issue.

Shoot me an email- we can probably accommodate on a test basis. [email protected]


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Pete I want that tensioner! Gonna need it when I put in my order for everything else you guys will have come next week.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> We have something that recently finished production. However our test 2.5L has been busy being torn up test fitting a much more important / larger product.  It will get sorted out when we get back from the Wuste show in Las Vegas.
> 
> You can do whatever the hell you want to the pulley, and it will not help. The fundamental issue is the tensioner, not the pulley. We already tested pulleys as a band aid fix a long time ago- they were promptly chucked in our scrap bin when it was clear they didn't solve the issue.
> 
> Shoot me an email- we can probably accommodate on a test basis. [email protected]




Email sent!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Geo said:


> Email sent!


 
waiting to hear about the pulley solution :thumbup: looking forward to getting out on the track to put it through the paces


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry for the old post but I have the same problem here 

2009 rabbit with IE SRI and UM software 7600rpm 

new option ? advice ? idea ? 

send email to IE yesterday and they said no more R&D for 2.5 anymore !


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Quinny45 said:


> sorry for the old post but I have the same problem here
> 
> 2009 rabbit with IE SRI and UM software 7600rpm
> 
> ...


Get a crank pulley from a TTRS that should solve the problem.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Get a crank pulley from a TTRS that should solve the problem.


why ? more heavy than stock ? bigger than stock ? less vibration ? 

thanks 

Francois


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Quinny45 said:


> why ? more heavy than stock ? bigger than stock ? less vibration ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Francois


Less vibration and harmonics, at least that is what I was told. I have had good luck with mine, and there are a lot of high rpm ttrs out there not throwing belts. You can sometimes find them used for a good price. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i agree and disagree with pete....
we have installed a mk3 VR6 pulley(which you have to trim the tensioner to fit) one 3 differnt cars. 2 have never had a belt issue, one threw it once. and two are daily driven and one on track a lot. the pulley is a "sorta fix" thats not perfect but WAY better then stock.


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

I plan on having the belts replaced and would like to get the shop to look at the tensionner at my next service. What sort of modifications were needed to the VR6 pulley? Or is it better/easier to get the ttrs one? 

I don't track the car but would like the peace of mind of not worrying each time I reach 7300.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit installed the TT-RS Pulley & cranked the hell out of his 2.5 to 7600rpm, no issues.


----------

